# Ringnecks for adoption, Detroit MI



## ZorkyCharlemagne (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,

I have 2 ringneck dove siblings that are about 3 weeks old. The parents have pecked them out of the cage and they are still learning to eat on their own. I have been supplementing feedings until they get the hang of it. 

I am looking for a home for them once they are eating on their own. I prefer they go together, and I don't want to ship. I live just south of Detroit MI. I can meet up if anyone is interested in these 2 sweet birds. The parents laid these eggs, and I thought they were infertile. Turns out they were fertile, and they both hatched. I love them, but I don't have tons of room for them.


----------

